# Carver M-4060



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

CARVER POWER AMPLIFIER CAR AMP 4-Channel 4 OHM - eBay (item 370429084589 end time Sep-12-10 21:52:39 PDT)

Not mine............


----------

